# we've been matched!!!!!



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Cannot believe how excited I am!!! My wife had the call from Care yesterday, after just 3 weeks of waiting once all our tests were done they have got a lady who wants some of my wife's eggs and we picked our sperm donor!! Just got some paperwork to sort out and then we should finally start trying!!!

Feel totally over the moon today, another step closer to our dream


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Fab news Star xx


----------

